# Guy cons gamers out of $20,000 then owns himself in a live stream



## The World (Apr 17, 2013)

> This is just disgusting. Angel Hamilton, better known to the internet as ZilianOP, has been caught in a lie in which he led viewers to believe he was a paralyzed from the wasted down and constricted to a wheelchair. He used his disability as an excuse to ask for donations from viewers, reportedly earning up to $20,000 in donations over the years. However, his scheme all came crashing down when he mistakenly left his webcam on and stood up from his wheelchair mid-stream.
> 
> Several viewers caught the event live and immediately uploaded footage of Hamilton standing from his wheelchair. Though he later claimed that he had momentarily stood up (braced by the wheelchair) and then fell, it appears jig is up. In the video below you can clearly see Hamilton walking in the background and eventually pointing the webcam downward.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N5gixJ2X8M[/YOUTUBE]



Link removed

Gamer version of scumbag steve


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2013)

>from the wasted down
>constricted to a wheelchair

Horrible, horrible writing.


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2013)

Sure comment on some dummy's typo's than the story itself


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2013)

The story speaks for itself. Because what we really need is one more person going, "omfg, wut a scumbag!"

Sounds legit.


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2013)

I want the one person who says "that guy is not scumbag"

Mmmkay


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 17, 2013)

That guy is not a scumbag. $20k worth of lessons learned.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2013)

Heard this awhile ago.

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 17, 2013)

Heard about this on reddit like a week back.

What an asshole.


----------



## Burke (Apr 17, 2013)

People are offended by this? 
its funny


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> People are offended by this?



The tools that forked down money for these clowns are probably pretty ticked.

Not to say this isn't fucking hilarious.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 17, 2013)

Him and his girlfriend are both Scum


----------



## eHav (Apr 17, 2013)

loved it. just like i loved that feminist who was gonna do some stuff about females in videogames and then got a shit ton of money and bailed on it, wasnt it?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

The World said:


> Sure comment on some dummy's typo's than the story itself



Did he literally only scam gamers?

Why is this even in this section?

Oh, and he's a fuck-up.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> The story speaks for itself. Because what we really need is one more person going, "omfg, wut a scumbag!"
> 
> Sounds legit.



Oh my fucking god, what a scumbag.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 17, 2013)

The funniest part was people giving away that much money to a total stranger.

As dickish his "act" was, you have to be completely fucktarded to believe bullshit stories online.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2013)

People being kind and ya say they are stupid? Wow what jaded people some of you are.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

People being stupid for the sake of being kind.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 17, 2013)

^Somehow, I expected you to sympathize with this asshole. I seem to be right, since you're only criticizing his failure to keep up the masquerade rather than using your brain to realize that this guy should be sued for thrice the amount of money donated to him.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

Nah, he trolled them all good. 

They gave away their money willingly, the fools.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> People being stupid for the sake of being kind.



 It breaks my heart to see this level of apathy.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

What can I say, he's a dick, but he succeeded.

Game over.


----------



## Tash (Apr 17, 2013)

Kinda makes you wonder who else is running scams like this but is smart enough to not be caught


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh yes...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 17, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> What can I say, he's a dick, but he succeeded.
> 
> Game over.



Yeah, because lawsuits don't exist and aren't going to be pressed against him.

Logic, not even once.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 17, 2013)

Tash said:


> Kinda makes you wonder who else is running scams like this but is smart enough to not be caught



People who abuse kickstarters?


----------



## Wan (Apr 18, 2013)

eHav said:


> loved it. just like i loved that feminist who was gonna do some stuff about females in videogames and then got a shit ton of money and bailed on it, wasnt it?



Uh, what?

First of all, the lady (Anita Sarkeesian) didn't do anything on the level of outright lying about having a disabiilty.  She set a Kickstarter goal of $6,000, and support for it exploded.  Anyone who donates to a Kickstarter should know that the product/service they're supporting isn't guaranteed to happen.  She wasn't just some random person asking for people's money, as she has done Tropes vs Women video series on other media.

But it doesn't matter, because she _did_ release  a bit over a month ago.  Sure, she's been slow about actually getting it done, but she hasn't "bailed on it" by any means.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

Pfff yes she has.


----------



## dredalus (Apr 18, 2013)

oh yeah another charity scam same thing happened with kony2012 where jason russell was caught masturbating in public or something( idk what the fuck he was thinking). god damn what is going on in this world ,if there was a god he'd be so embarassed.


----------

